# Do people like you at work?



## DragonFire (Apr 25, 2008)

I hate my SA!!!! I work in a cubicle environment and everyone is so chatty with each other! How do they do it?! I sit in my cubicle, in my corner and only talk to people if they talk to me first. It's just exhausting to try to come up with things to say and then worrying if I say the right thing. I'm very friendly when I have a work question or chatting through messenger (we use MSN at work) but in person...its a whole different story! I sit here and worry about what people are thinking about me in my little corner. "Why doesn't she speak?" "She's really weird." People rarely talk to me because I am so quiet! I even apologized about being quiet, which was stupid and just makes me look stranger. Does anyone feel the same way? :rain


----------



## ThisMiss (May 8, 2008)

Oh man, Yes. I go to work, and i just, I cant seem to ingage in conversation, It's like i never know what to say! or I'll say something, and then be like Oh sh*t, I should have said this!


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I don't think I'm well liked at work, or anywhere come to think of it. I don't talk too much, and when I do I usually speak my mind. This tends to rub people up the wrong way. I used to be ableto put on an act, and say the things people wanted to hear, but now I just don't bother.


----------



## BeachGaBulldog (Feb 13, 2007)

Yeah, I have done the cubicle thing too, so I am well aware of it. All of these chatty people talking about all kinds of crap, and they never shut up. I always keep to myself. They can think whatever they want to. I just go in and do my job. I am not there to socialize. If they don't like it, too bad. If they want to think that I am stuck up, thats their business. Who the hell are they to judge. All that garbage about them talking about you behind your back such as, "He/she is so weird", the way I look at it is if they don't have the guts to say those things to your face, they are pretty pathetic.


----------



## shoez (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't think people like me. If they did they would not ignore me, and pretend I don't exist, would they?
No, they would be better off without me.


----------



## BeachGaBulldog (Feb 13, 2007)

When I was younger I tried to get people to like me, which is impossible.
I finally decided that if they don't, I don't give a damn. I am just going to keep being me.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

my 2 cents;
people are there to work at your job, not to like people. even though you need to work together, but nobody really needs to go further. its call a business relationship.


----------



## DragonFire (Apr 25, 2008)

Everybody made some very valid points. I've finally started realizing that it really doesn't matter what people think. I'm starting to feel a lot happier at work already! Awwww I love this site. :yes


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I don't really know what my co-workers think of me. I'm guessing they would of rather hired someone else that is more normal. But overall, despite my shyness, I'm probably one of the best all around employees in my particular department. I make up for my lack of social skills in just about every other category.


----------



## ToledoBrian (Mar 11, 2008)

Its either they do or they don't. I seem to have better luck with people who are a bit older then me VS people my own age. Its either people think I'm a genius or a retard. I think people are afraid of me really, like I'm the one who's gonna sanp one of these days or something.

I too wait for ppl to come to me, it seems to work out better that way. I am trying to get to the point where I just don't care but its eaiser said then done. I go to work for the paycheck, thats it.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I get along with most of my coworkers. Some act they don't want have anything to do with. I am not into any clicks at work. Sometimes it feels like high school where I am a loner and everyone else in a click. I sometimes get depressed seeing others going to lunch together, etc. But my supervisor prefers it this way. He doesn't want me chatting with too many people. He is always afraid that it will look bad to the higher ups. He just hates when someone comes into my office to chat about something not dealing with work. He is afraid that people passing the office think that I am f-in off. He will rush into my office after the person left and give me a big lecture how I got to be careful and don't want to ruin my good rep.


----------



## mikewg (Mar 5, 2008)

One of the main reasons I chose to apply for my fast food job is because my best friend works there. When I first dropped off my resume, he was working at the time and came out to say hi to me. When I left, some of the managers asked him how he knew me, whether i'm reliable, etc. They all said that I looked like a really quiet guy and he told them that I was nervous around people sometimes. I've been fitting in great though and can make small talk with other workers now. My best friend is one of the few people I can talk with about anything so i've asked him if there's anything about my appearance or behaviour that weirds people out or makes me seem unapproachable (I used to have a big problem with avoidant personality disorder in high school and always worry about how others are judging me). He told me that I'm fitting in great and everyone enjoys me being around which is very comforting for me. :yes


----------



## Raplovehate (Jan 15, 2008)

I honestly think so. I sense they feel I don't like them because I get nervously avoidant sometimes though.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

I also work in a cubicle office setting. I don't think I'm liked much but not hated much either. Probably some of both. I'm too nice at work. Like overly nice and can't help it. Yet at the same time I don't talk to anyone (well a little bit, but no whole conversations, rarely) which might come off as rude/dont care about anyone. Sometimes I won't even say anything to my one neighbor because its hard for me to talk over cubes. This will make me feel utterly horribly depressed for the whole day knowing that I didn't agnowledge someone right beside me seperated by a wall. But, sometimes they won't say anything to me the whole day too so I say f it. I've also apologized to people for being quiet too and regreted it because that probably makes me look weird. Worst day ever was when people at work compared me to the VA Tech shooter. They were like "how do we know you won't come in here with a gun?" (this was only 1 person). Just imagine how that makes you feel. Just because I'm quiet they're calling me a killer.


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

There are alot of different people at my work. Different ages, races, genders. Most there don't know me personally but there are a few people I tend to see daily and for the most part I am liked by them. I feel comfortable around them.

In fact I can tell that there are some people there that are nervous looking all the time and don't talk to anybody unless necessary, so that actually makes me feel better. I am always really nice to those types and they probably like me as well. Little do they know I am just like them inside. I deal well with my SA at work for the most part.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

I don't know. There are a couple I think do. And they are so nice, I love them to bits. Not that I've gotten to work with them lately. I like everyone there, really. But I feel like I annoy most of them. I'm in training and I screw up everything all the time. They complain at me... I think most of them don't like me.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

To begin with I didn't feel as if anybody did. But have noticed more recently, surprisingly, that two of the people who sit near me have started making more of a habit of chatting to me and being friendly. I very much doubt it'll lead to actual friendships with them though, as it's just a temp job and I'll be finishing at the end of July. Still it's certainly a positive at the same time!

However I'm not so sure about others. Most people tend to just ignore me. I'm not sure whether it's anything personal, or whether they just don't see that it's worth knowing me as I won't be there for terribly long. A couple of instances have happened over the last couple of days I've been in the office when I've tried to say good morning to people in passing but they've just blanked me in return - though they must have heard what I said. It's hard to know how to take such reactions at times.


----------



## littlesongbird (Jan 20, 2008)

*---*

---


----------



## ridiculosaur (Jun 5, 2008)

I think a lot of it depends on 'chemistry', which you usually can't control or predict. At my previous workplace I got along well with two of my colleagues and we chatted during our breaks all the time. Two of my other colleagues were pleasant enough although we didn't have enough 'chemistry' to get past a polite business relationship.

The fifth colleague seemed to dislike me from the first day I started and wouldn't even greet me in the morning. I had no idea what his hang-ups were and I remember feeling badly about it at the time. Now in retrospect, I realize I shouldn't have taken it so personally. He acted this way towards me from the first time he saw me so I know it wasn't my _fault_. I didn't do anything that would warrant his dislike. This made me realize that his attitude towards me was about _him_ and not really 'about me' at all.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

littlesongbird said:


> I don't have anyone I talk to at work. Sometimes it is difficult for me to even ask for something or to speak up. I am trying to focus and get better on this. But I am pretty sure no one really likes me because they don't know anything about me and I am too quiet. I also make their job harder since I am not good at communicating. I would have this problem no matter where I went, so I know I need to try more.


I know exactly what you mean, as it's a similiar kind of situation with me. In the past I've been told stuff along the lines of "don't worry, it's just where you are. If you move to another kind of company, things will be better" but have since come to realise - after having worked at several different places - that this just isn't true. No matter where I've gone - though I've found it easier to cope with my difficulties in some jobs than in others - my problems have always moved right along with me. Which is a big part of why I'm forcing myself to stay in my current job and work at overcoming them, though it's certainly much easier said than done.



ridiculosaur said:


> The fifth colleague seemed to dislike me from the first day I started and wouldn't even greet me in the morning. I had no idea what his hang-ups were and I remember feeling badly about it at the time. Now in retrospect, I realize I shouldn't have taken it so personally. He acted this way towards me from the first time he saw me so I know it wasn't my _fault_. I didn't do anything that would warrant his dislike. This made me realize that his attitude towards me was about _him_ and not really 'about me' at all.


I've had that kind of thing with some of the colleagues I've had to work with too. Unfortunately even now I have a habit of taking that kind of thing really personally and start to stress myself out quite a bit over it - though wish I felt differently. I completely agree with what you've said there though. Makes total sense! I probably should take a mental step back more often in that type of situation and remind myself of the same thing - as it'd make it easier to deal with.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

HaHa! no.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm not working right now & not looking for a job right now...but at my last job some people liked me and others didn't... I got along really well with some of the people there, my 2 favorite people there were an older woman named Lola and a woman probably around my mom's age or so, named Tammy... those were the main 2 people I talked to at work...most other people I didn't really talk to or not much anyway... there was one woman I always felt like didn't like me and I don't know why...but she would always look at me weird and stuff... and one time she was talking to my dad(I guess he was working on her car or something) and she called me the "black & white girl" :roll I guess because I wore alot of black clothes & had pale skin? And there was a woman there who said she was afraid of me when I first started working there because I had pink hair and never talked to anyone(and on Halloween I dressed up like Michael Myers)... but after awhile when she saw how I was...I think she felt kinda dumb for being afraid of me. :b


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Yeah I think they like me, considering I work with my brother and Dad, amongst others!


----------



## calmncool (Oct 11, 2005)

It's not a matter of whether like me but that we are able to work together and accomplish what needs to be accomplished. It helps when there is little or no backstabbing and gossip. I am finding there are some dept. where I work that I avoid or communicate primarily through e-mail because I have a paper trail and no live interaction.


----------



## Traeynne (Mar 2, 2008)

i asked for something form a coworker, and i thought he was teasing me and pretending he wasn't going to give it to me, and so i tried to be social and said "you're so mean!" in that annoying adolescent way...but he gave me a weird look and it tunred out that he didn't hear what i said and just asked me to repeat it. ffffffffffffool.


----------



## Traeynne (Mar 2, 2008)

i'm a cashier, and it's lonely. i never go on break the same time as others, and when there's no customers our cashes are too far apart to talk. PLus everyone seems to know each other.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

When I worked I was a massive loner. Everyone else seemed to be best friends and I was painfully on the outside of their little lunch-break and staff-meeting clique. I'd come home from work miserable most days because it was just so obvious how I couldn't fit in. Surprisingly enough, I don't work there (or anywhere) anymore.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Somehow, yes. 

I get along with "everyone." Its horrible. People don't leave me alone.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

im pretty sure they like me. a lot of them come into my office to talk. theres only a few women that dont like each other here


----------



## lizstar (Jun 6, 2004)

I think most people at work like me. I'm generally the type of person who's able to get along with most anyone (although I struggle with forming deeper relationships due to SA). 

When I first started at my job I was extremely uncomfortable and didn't talk to anyone. I would leave the building on my breaks to avoid socializing. I would tell myself I didn't have anything in common with these people so there was no point.

Well, I've been at my job almost a year now and am much more comfortable. It took some effort, but I've been finding it easier and easier to talk to my coworkers. I now find myself having several conversations with different coworkers each day.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I think they like me, iunno.


----------



## Coward (Jul 19, 2008)

I never talk to my co-workers.. Ever..

Even if they talk to me I intentionally defuse the conversation by either pretending I didn't hear them or purposely sounding disinterested.

It's hilarious when you think about it..


----------



## WhysoShy (Aug 10, 2008)

AprilEthereal said:


> I also work in a cubicle office setting. I don't think I'm liked much but not hated much either. Probably some of both. I'm too nice at work. Like overly nice and can't help it. Yet at the same time I don't talk to anyone (well a little bit, but no whole conversations, rarely) which might come off as rude/dont care about anyone. Sometimes I won't even say anything to my one neighbor because its hard for me to talk over cubes. This will make me feel utterly horribly depressed for the whole day knowing that I didn't agnowledge someone right beside me seperated by a wall. But, sometimes they won't say anything to me the whole day too so I say f it. I've also apologized to people for being quiet too and regreted it because that probably makes me look weird. Worst day ever was when people at work compared me to the VA Tech shooter. They were like "how do we know you won't come in here with a gun?" (this was only 1 person). Just imagine how that makes you feel. Just because I'm quiet they're calling me a killer.


Omg.. how can people say those things.. it's so cruel.. Hey you could have said this: "Your right yes, that could happen.. and when i do finally snap you'll be the first one i aim at" oke haha sorry.. maybe a bad joke  silly people they are.. :sus


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Cerberus said:


> I don't think anyone comes to make friends at my workplace. We talk to each other, but, other than that, I feel pretty indifferent towards my co workers. And I think they feel the same way.


 The only thing My coworkers and I have in common is that we work together. other than that...meh


----------



## floatinghope (Sep 16, 2007)

:rofl


----------



## floatinghope (Sep 16, 2007)

I don't know.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes, Actually I get along with them. We all have something in common low pay.


----------



## Nickel (Aug 23, 2008)

I sometimes talk to them but I have no idea if they like me or not :stu . They seem to like each other a lot though. I think I'd rather know for sure that they didn't like me than be wondering like this. At least I wouldn't be wondering all the time.


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

I think a lot of them do, now. I've been there for a little over 4 years, though. When I first started there, I didn't talk to hardly anyone, and would head out to my car for breaks and lunch. But, now that I'm used to the people, and more secure with my abilities, I joke around with others.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Not many. Though some are still ok. I always sound so mean unintentionally. I mean some ppl can joke and talk bad about that person but they knew they are just being bit*ch funny about it. They can't seem to get that way with me.


----------



## Nickel (Aug 23, 2008)

i really don't care if my co-workers like me or not today 'cause I really don't like them (at least not now).


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Some of my co-workers like me. I used to think that they all liked me and that we were a great group of friends, but I found out recently that I'm not as well-liked as I had assumed. It makes me wish that I had actually just continued to be the "quiet person". When I come out of my shell, I think my weirdness turns people off.


----------



## EmpoweredByOne (Oct 11, 2008)

I can relate to what lizstar said about forming deeper relationships, I don't mind conversing with my co-workers but I'm afraid to get close, to let others see how vulnerable I really am. I know I am a quiet individual but I socialize when I can but I keep my lip closed to a minimum. I get so mad at myself..just trying to be chatty but end up in silent conversation.ughh awkward..


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

DragonFire said:


> I hate my SA!!!! I work in a cubicle environment and everyone is so chatty with each other! How do they do it?! I sit in my cubicle, in my corner and only talk to people if they talk to me first. It's just exhausting to try to come up with things to say and then worrying if I say the right thing. I'm very friendly when I have a work question or chatting through messenger (we use MSN at work) but in person...its a whole different story! I sit here and worry about what people are thinking about me in my little corner. "Why doesn't she speak?" "She's really weird." People rarely talk to me because I am so quiet! I even apologized about being quiet, which was stupid and just makes me look stranger. Does anyone feel the same way? :rain


Oh don't worry! Apologizing about your quietness doesn't make you seem stranger at all. I have done the same thing before and felt terrible afterwards. But then I realized people don't focus on that kind of stuff like we do. I think it helps people to know who you are in a way.


----------



## far from logical (Oct 22, 2008)

Nah. I'm 20 years old working with a bunch of older people in their 40s and 50s. Everyone talks and i'm quiet. I have nothing to say really, there's nothing for me to talk about or really get interested in with conversations. I get shy around people but I just never cared for conversations. I messed up by telling them I was into computers, which I am but not really, I just use the computer all day because I have nothing else to do. I just listen to music and browse some sites. But I told them I wanted to go to college because i'm into computers and do something with them just to keep myself from looking like a complete loser because I don't really have any interests. So I told them and now i'm known as the computer geek around the building and they give me **** for it like say "So what are you gonna do today? Gonna get on computer?" like in a condescending manner. I should have never said anything. 

But I guess i'm known as the social outcast loser dumb kid and I get all the workers frustrations projected at me. I just hate how they get to run all over me and if I said ANYTHING at all to defend myself, I would be the one that would be called "bad", but they're not realizing how bad they're pissing me off talking **** about me. I'm pissed even typing this and i'd like to just stick a ****ing knife in their heads. I hate this ****. People that are ****ING MIDDLED AGED have to have someone to pick on. I can't get away from this, there will be *******s everywhere I go. And there's nothing I can do about it but sit back and let them run over me. I hate this world.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm 'valuable' to the company, so people tolerate me. :troll


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i don't know if they like me but i don't think they hate me. i work with mostly girls and they are nice to me. one of them even gives me a hug in the morning whenever she sees me. i joke around and have little chats with the girls i work with (working there has really helped me out when it comes to talking to girls). there's also this guy i've been working with since i started (almost 2 1/2 years), we are pretty cool. we have our laughs, but we never hang out off work. there's been time he's invited me to parties but i always say no because i don't want him to know how much of a social **** up i am. he is a really cool guy and it sucks that the place i work is closing down in two months, and i know i will never see him again.


----------



## TheFriendlyVirgin (Oct 25, 2008)

I work in a law firm with mostly over confident men. I love my job but it's my worst nightmare and the women there aren't any better. I get bad anxiety around men. At first people invited me out to happy hour/after hour drinks etc. I went two or three times and it was torture! Everyone was so social in close quarters there and it was so crowded, I really hated it. Now the office bots don't ask me to do anything after work because I always say no. I'm glad they don't ask me because it just made me nervous anyways, but not being involved does make me the outsider. they talk to me if they have to but mostly i'm invisible there, I don't make much small talk. I think people at work like me overall and find me to be harmless but not worth socializing with because I don't give off any clues that I want to be social with them. It's a sad state to be in but it's the truth.


----------



## cynic (Oct 24, 2008)

no. I'm always considered the workplace creep, wherever I go


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

LOL!!! Not anymore;-)There's a couple that go out of their way to avoid me, when they see me their jaws get hard, set....And I don't care, sometimes it can be uncomfortable, but just the way it is. I don't like someone trying to con me, or going over my head, you can do it, but it's going to piss me off, especially when it's dangerous (vague), I'm standing my ground, don't like it.....Tough.

It used to bother me a lot, I can't tell you how much, even the owner.......Now it's like 'Yeah, whatever, fire me" I'm not bragging, but I quit over and over again, I'm replaceable but not that easily, I have a knack. I used to whine about her all the time (Becky heard the brunt, and I will always be grateful for that) but again........Now........Sod her. 

She now tells new people living moving in on my side not to bother me cause I get upset and my horns show....Some have actually believed this, and were apprehensive of me, I only get like this when I'm woken over and over.

Having said this I get along with everyone but these two, even people that had to be evicted, apologize to me. 

I do know in the Summer I'll probably be gone, I really need to make more money, the real world will be different, but.......Again, I need to make more money.


----------



## Reverie (Apr 10, 2006)

Oh man... cubicles are like a breeding ground for BFFs. I have no idea why people in my office love each other so much-- but they do. I mean, they're having AFFAIRS with each other, they're in each other's WEDDINGS, they're taking care of each other's KIDS, monitoring each other's WEIGHT LOSS...

And some of these people have only worked together for a few months. It astounds me. But at the same time, I can sympathize. They're people in their 30s, past college but too young to be middle-aged, stuck working in a college career office. With student employees like me hanging around being useless. So, they're similar. They have a bond. They're outgoing people-people hired to "network" with employers for students' benefit-- of course they're going to make relationships quickly. 

Of course, two out of five of the people in my corner of the office are single moms with five kids each, and they've both had affairs with the two straight guys in the other cubicles. The only other guy left is gay.

Do they like me? I don't think it matters, but they don't hate me. I ask them for their career advice and show my appreciation when they give it. I'm lucky being a student. It gives me a role.


----------

